

Idea: Karma exchange  - goodgoblin
http://thaumatography.com/?p=21

======
samwise
The main issue, the same problem you would have if every bank could print
their own money.

If any site could issue karma and Karma was accepted at many sites and
redeemable to goods you would habe a major problem with the value of karma.

Unless the sites were issued a fixed amount of karma that they could in turn
give to their users.

~~~
goodgoblin
The exchange would be used to determine the relative value of karma from
different sites - like a currency or stock exchange. So if you wanted to track
hacker news karma with karma from reddit someone would have to be willing to
trade with you, and they could set the exchange rate (i.e. 2-1, 1.63 to 1
etc).

------
TrevorJ
Heck, I'd just settle for one ID that works EVERYPLACE.

But back to the Karma...Yeah that would be neat.

